# No Longer An Outback Owner



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ha..made you look.

However the front of my Outback IS getting closer to not having any decals. I got a late start on this today, so didn't finish. Here is a shot of my current progress.










How it looked the day we picked it up in Michigan.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I should post a picture of mine. The sticky glue residue is all that makes it still look like it is an Outback as most of the vinyl is gone.

Are you putting a new sticker on or are you going naked?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Are you putting a new sticker on or are you going naked?


I'm not sure yet. When I emailed Keystone about this last Sept, they were QUICK to send me all new decals, but part of me thinks if a company wanted to advertise on my trailer, they should have spent the correct amount of $ the first time and applied decals that would last.

I'll see how it goes this summer as I tow it naked all over Oregon and Washington. Might have to go to one of "those" campgrounds that allow nude trailers.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Gee! I see that your camper is a 2010 model. That's awful that the decal didn't last longer than that.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a 2010 as well and the same situation with decals on the door side. Already replaced the front decals courtesy of Keystone.
I read on here that some people who remove their decals use Goof Off to remove the residue/glue.The Goof Off site says not to use on fiberglass.
I've used Goo-Gone but still much elbow grease. What do you think about Goof Off?


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

What about 100% Isopropal Alchol I use it to remove glue from most decals, not sure about fiberglass, but if you wash it off right after. M.V.

There is also a industrial product, Solvoplast , which we used to use at work. But I don`t know where to get it. M.V.


----------



## Randy A (May 28, 2012)

I think this winter will be a good time to complete a small project of my own; removing the decals and applying some sort of scenic art that my son has created. I just need to find someone that can put his work to decal.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OK...here is the final result. In the end, it came out great. If you look hard you can still some of the shadowing where the decals were, but I'm happy with how it turned out. I left the little swoosh at the bottom for grins.

If you attempt this, you should follow these steps.

1 - Use hair dryer to loosen decal...then grab some and continue to use hairdryer on decal as you peel it off. If you don't do this you will there FOREVER (trust me...i know)
2 - Spray area with Goof Off and then wipe with disposable rag/towel. Do this to get the primary layer of the glue off.
3 - Spray again with Goof Off...using clean towel...just hold it there for a15-20 seconds
4 - Take plastic putty knife and scrap glue off. You will be AMAZED how easy it comes off using the putty knife. I did yesterday's effort without the putty knife...just elbow grease and it was very hard. Read here last night about using a putty knife..OMG!!!! It is night and day with the putty knife


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Randy A said:


> I think this winter will be a good time to complete a small project of my own; removing the decals and applying some sort of scenic art that my son has created. I just need to find someone that can put his work to decal.


You'll need to find someplace where it is dry and you can heat up the decal. Winter might be hard as the glue will be hard to loosen up.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey...if I could get someone to make a decal from the "Oregon Camper" logo in my sig file....that would look awesome on the front.


----------



## Randy A (May 28, 2012)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I think this winter will be a good time to complete a small project of my own; removing the decals and applying some sort of scenic art that my son has created. I just need to find someone that can put his work to decal.


You'll need to find someplace where it is dry and you can heat up the decal. Winter might be hard as the glue will be hard to loosen up.
[/quote]

My uncle has a HUGE body shop and I often do side projects in one corner.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

MJV said:


> There is also a industrial product, Solvoplast , which we used to use at work. But I don`t know where to get it. M.V.


Solvoplast is a Canadian version of Goof-Off more or less the same stuff. My DW is Canadian and still asks for it even though it is not sold under that name in the states.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hey...if I could get someone to make a decal from the "Oregon Camper" logo in my sig file....that would look awesome on the front.


I'll bet these guys (or many like them) would be happy to do it. The shop that did the Outbackers logo may also be able to help and it appears their's is still sticking....

Incidentally, it's a Keystone thing. My Outback began peeling afer 1 year and both of my Forest River products have held up great... No peeling on year 3 with the Minilite and the 5'er was 5-6 years old when I sold it....









Not the most critical component of the trailer, but it is possible to make it work!!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

You shuld try also Hand Sanitizer....

Dude! That stuff is awesome on pitch, glue, residue, etc, etc, etc.

And it moisturizes your skin while you use it!









Honestly though..fantastic stuff!


----------



## Fiver Roos (Jun 25, 2008)

Awesome job! I received my replacement stickers last year but haven't had a chance to get the old ones off. I will have the DH try your method. Our friends traded in their OB and had the decals still in the box. The dealer removed the old and installed the new. What a difference, the camper looked new again.


----------



## venatic (Jun 11, 2012)

Mine have been peeling for years. I never thought about contacting Keystone for new decals and scraping off the old ones and putting new ones on. It would make it look better.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Funny that this topic was posted...this past weekend I noticed the top of my letters beginning to peel! Not sure if I'm going to put something else there or see if they'll send me new ones for free.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

yes u did make me look, hope u and the family are doing well. The burb is still awesome. Thanks again.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mike said:


> yes u did make me look, hope u and the family are doing well. The burb is still awesome. Thanks again.


I STILL miss that suburban. Everytime I try to park the F350, i think of how AWESOME the Quadrasteer was....


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

My decals starting peeling within the first year of purchasing the camper. Since I moved to California I have been very fortunate and I am able to camp two or three times a month. Two weeks ago I finally got fed up with the camper looking like S**t and got the hair dryer out and started the mod. Do what Oregon Camper said to do for the decal removal, it requires work but is the best method. All the decals are coming off and the OB is going to be naked within a couple of weeks. There will be no new decals going on the camper! I have a really nice porter cable buffer and buffed out the majority of the ghosting so except for the remaining decals you can barely tell it is an outback. The camper looks great without the decals and I prefer not to advertise for the poor quality of the graphics. Time to upgrade!


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah mine came off too. But before it came off completely I made a Template of the Outback logo with paper. I finally cleaned off that glue crap with WD-40 and that Gel-Coat stuff. Did good. 
I cut out my template, taped it up there and used some Red 'outdoor extreme' paint they had on the Lowes mis-mixes rack. It was something like a buck. It has stayed red for two years now. Not bad at all. I did the "By Keystone " with a sharpie. LOL 
I'll post a pic when I re-learn how to post a pic


----------



## Jim P (Nov 10, 2009)

My 2010 310 BHS decals are starting to peel. I just noticed last week when I was washing the trailer. There's a fraction of an inch lifting on the top of the front decal. Is it worth going to the dealer or should I just go directly Keystone? Will they even do anything for me? I have seen this around but I didn't think a 2010 would have this problem.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Jim P said:


> My 2010 310 BHS decals are starting to peel. I just noticed last week when I was washing the trailer. There's a fraction of an inch lifting on the top of the front decal. Is it worth going to the dealer or should I just go directly Keystone? Will they even do anything for me? I have seen this around but I didn't think a 2010 would have this problem.


You are beyond warranty, so you will have to contact Keystone directly to get replacments.


----------

